# Neutering | Video of Vizsla



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

So Summit just got neutered 8 days ago and it went very well. We have been walking him for one hour the last couple days and keeping him in the kennel as little as possible and he is no more hyper than usual.

He was two on June first, we do notice some difference in his behavior, he is not as aggressive toward the neighbors GSP male.
Could have something to do with still recovering though and not feeling his normal tough guy self : )

I was looking up the spelling of "Neutered" on Google and it brought up this video of the procedure and lo and behold is was being done on a Vizsla.

** not for the squeamish**

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDvMdYx8k1M

Gives you a complete picture of what is done though.


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

It's wrong ... I hate having to do it but we have to board him at times and they won't take him past two if he is not snipped.

I want to get the fake boys put in.


----------

